# Stabilisation With Campden Tablets



## jarrad (19/4/09)

Hi, great forum!

Is it possible to stabilise a wine using campden tablets? It's a bit of a drive to the home brew shop and I have heaps of them. The wine in question is a bit of an experimental ginger wine (yes, I'm a fan of Stones) and it's turned out a bit dry, so I'm hoping to sweeten it. There's about four litres.

Also, what the hell is this: :icon_chickcheers: ?


----------



## manticle (19/4/09)

jarrad said:


> Also, what the hell is this: :icon_chickcheers: ?



Two Germans riding up the french alps in the 'tours des mamelles' in October?

I can't answer your first question, I'm sorry.


----------



## bum (19/4/09)

jarrad said:


> The wine in question is a bit of an experimental ginger wine (yes, I'm a fan of Stones)



I've been considering doing something similar recently and have been meaning to make a thread asking if anyone has any advice on how to make the ginger emulsion. I've done a ginger beer from scratch and I can't see any chance of simply doing a long boil to get something authentic. How would I get that oily quality it has?

Could you post your method/recipe? And keep us posted on how it turns out.


----------



## pint of lager (19/4/09)

Campden tablets are ok to stabilise a wine that has fully fermented out, but if the wine is still sweet, they won't do a complete job. It is highly likely that the wine will recommence fermenting.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (20/4/09)

so - if it fermented out, you racked it away from most of the yeast, let it sit to make sure it was completely done and the yeast was fully in dormant mode - then stabilsed it with the camden tabs..... what are the chances of it staying stable if you back sweetened it??


----------



## bum (20/4/09)

jarrad said:


> Also, what the hell is this: :icon_chickcheers: ?



I just checked the properties on that gif and it is called "chickcheers.gif" I guess it is exactly what it appears to be. Which is...strange.


----------



## jarrad (20/4/09)

Thirsty Boy said:


> so - if it fermented out, you racked it away from most of the yeast, let it sit to make sure it was completely done and the yeast was fully in dormant mode - then stabilsed it with the camden tabs..... what are the chances of it staying stable if you back sweetened it??



Yeah, that's where I'm at. I've racked it a few times and it's very clear with no visible yeast settled at the bottom.

I didn't actually write down what I did, but from memory it was something like 

1/2 kg shredded ginger 
1/2kg shredded "natural" sultanas (did both these in food processor)
1kg sugar
Bit of lemon juice

Put all this into a 1/2 gallon bottle I brought back from nz and a flagon, filled both up with water.
Leave in west facing lounge room of very shitty student house with no insulation over the whole Perth summer (it started fermenting slowly, I'm guessing because of the yeast on the sultanas)
Strained and added a bit of white wine yeast.

Pretty rough recipe I know, but it's a bit of an experiment. I suppose I was lucky not to get infections, but although I didn't boil it there is a very strong ginger taste. Success! Dunno about the oily quality (but I know what you're talking about), it's still way too dry.


----------



## bum (20/4/09)

Cool. Thanks for the info. Sounds pretty guerrilla. Enjoy!


----------

